# Fs: PDX-M12/PDX-V9 (2)



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is the link to my eBay ads. 

eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172121591109&alt=web 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172121593417&alt=web 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172121594454&alt=web

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Buy me!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

New links below - 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172132029006&alt=web

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172132029137&alt=web

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172132028930&alt=web


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I was really planning to use the F4/F6 but the V9 would likely work for me. I bid on all three even though I'm not sure I'd use the M12 as I haven't decided on a sub system yet. I hope these sell for you whether I get outbid or not. GLWS.


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope you win! Thanks bud

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Luckily I was outbid on the PDX-M12 since I really didn't need it. But I did win both of the PDX-V9 amps and have paid. Pack well please.  Thank you!

David


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Haha awesome! They should ship out later today, enjoy bud. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

M12 still available. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but how do you set the gains on the V9? Consider this a free bump!


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

M12 is available 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

All gone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

